# Tips for Holding Steading



## 4-him (Jan 19, 2009)

What are some things that I can do to help to be more steady while I am on the target? Besides the most important one practice and more practice.
Will more or less weight on the front stabalizer help? Any excerises that would help in this?


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

1-Make sure your draw length is correct 
2-Don't concentrate on the pin look at the spot you want to hit
3-Relax your arms use your back to hold the bow
4-Execute your shot in a certain amount of time or let down and start over

Hope that helps alittle.


----------



## bdwhitetalhunt (Dec 14, 2009)

an exercise that would help hold your bow is bent rows. you just bend at the waist and use the weight of your bow on a dumbell. and try to pull it up to your chest.

and ditto on the last post. 

CONCENTRATE on the TARGET no the pin.

on dont know if this would help you but i switched to a backtension release which helps you concentrate on the target and not the release because the release is automatic.


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

ditto on the same things posted. Try to get a shot sequence something that you can repeat over and over. Something i also do is when you get to full draw take a breath in and hold it.


----------



## solancodad (Jun 28, 2009)

B-Stinger Stabilizer


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

solancodad said:


> B-Stinger Stabilizer


 He really meant to say a RIPShot!!


----------



## KMckie786 (Jan 26, 2009)

Believe it or not but contrary to what most say I have found that a heavier bow is more stable and easier to hold steady. I think most people get confused in the fact that you want a light bow to hunt with (of course) but not necessarily what you want in a target bow. If you think about it, when your muscles are wanting to move or you have a jerky sight picture, which will be easier to move (a heavier bow or a lighter bow)? In my opinion it makes your sight picture much smoother and not so herky jerky. This is just my opinion and how I like my bow setup. Everyone is different though.

I would say find a weight that does not wear you down quickly and start there and as it gets to feeling lighter add a few ounces to maintain that heavy feeling. 

Note: You dont want all of your weight added to the end of your stabilizer but equaly added on the rear side as well (Of Course).


----------



## RIPelk (Dec 18, 2009)

Guarantee the rip shot gives you more strength for holding your bow back. I can hold a 70 lb bow for 5 min maybe more I just got bored trying that long. Check it out at riparchery.com


----------



## ctmartinshooter (Aug 16, 2003)

Bone alignment in your bow arm is very important to keep tension out of your muscles. Unnecessary tension will add to your instability. Trying different stab and weight combos will also help. Another thing -- drawing weight isn't as important as holding weight. If your bow has adjustable let off, try playing with that. Finding the right hold weight will definitely increase your stability.


----------



## solancodad (Jun 28, 2009)

Maxtor said:


> He really meant to say a RIPShot!!


Nooo... I REALLY meant to say a B-Stinger :wink:


----------



## cowchip (Mar 15, 2003)

*B stinger*

I used to have a limb saver rubber stab and when i switched to the B stinger with 12 oz weight the was an unbelievable difference , i do belive it is harder to miss, with the weight out front the pin stays in one spot , i just wish i would have bought one sooner.


----------



## cabotvt (Jul 23, 2007)

Weight your bow plus balance your equpiment, exercise your body, and relax. The exercise is the part most won't do


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

Heavy weights in my stabilizers and evenly weight the bow.


----------



## 4brdgob (Aug 11, 2009)

this is a problem i have been strugglin with lately, i changed a cupple of things , my draw lenth was a hair to long ,not much 1/4 inch but enough to be a liitle unstable, the next thing i change was my stab. i went to a 30 inch xl b-stinger and could not believe the difference,im still playin with the weights and v-bars though . dont be afraid to try different things hopefully you find what works for you.


----------



## jchomer (Jan 19, 2010)

Im having that problem to ,I just got a new bow and i think the draw is just a little long.


----------



## hoyt pro 13 (Jan 23, 2010)

Try pulling a little against the wall if you are shooting a trigger release this helps to keep your back tension up and will usually help to steady your sight picture.


----------



## Jeff Heeg (Nov 24, 2005)

Some good info has already been stated, having a fairly steady pin while aiming is a combination of a few things

Staying relaxed through the shot is important as well as a good setup balance.
Letting the pin float over the area desired while relaxing and letting the shot happen versus forcing the shot is something that most folks lack in when it comes to being consistent with high scoring shots.

A formula of balancing you’re your correct draw length, with your holding weight which is the amount of pounds your pulling back when you are anchored at full draw – which is 65 to 80% of your bows set poundage and then having a comfortable amount of mass weight – bow and stabs to end up with a sight pattern that is reflecting a very slow sight pin motion. 

An example would be folks with a draw set on the shorter side of what’s perfect and or pulling some high poundage will find a heavier bow setup will be more rock solid

Folks running a little long in draw or shooting lower poundage’s will tend to run a lighter mass weight set up overall to achieve the same desired sight pin motion.

What works for some, may not work for others do to how one interprets and tries to repeat another’s advice and the difference in each of our personalities; for the most part we are all different but yet have the same desires.

Stay relaxed and keep it fun


----------



## kgoold (Aug 12, 2008)

I dont want to jack this thread,but when I am shooting in a indoor shoot and drawn back trying to exacute my shot my knees start to flex one at a time and I cant get them to stop,but when im shooting in the backyard I dont notice it.Does anyone else have the same problem?


----------



## IBOHunt3D (Jun 6, 2006)

Don't know if I am saying anythign new here, but will affirm what others have said.

Exercise those archery muscles. Back, shoulders and arms.

Use a combination of stabilizers that balances the bow properly. I like my bows to be balanced so that they do not tip forward or backward, but just sort of hold position after the shot. I also use a bit of weight on my rig. At most shoots you are shooting 40 targets over 2 days, so you are only holding the bow (at draw) for a short amount of time each day. The rest of the time is spent walking and waiting.

So work out, and balance your bow, and you should be good.


----------

